# I need help to understand what the big deal with "Racycle Bicycles" is all about



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been seeing a lot of hype around Racycle bicycles.  Please forgive me for asking...but whats the driving factor?  I do love the HUGE chainring and I think that is pretty cool but most of them don't have the huge one.   What did these sell for at the TOC?  Were these a product of a bigger brand, like a cars or motorcycles manufacture.  I'm a ballooner guy but love all this two wheel rides and I'm just trying to figure it out.

Thank you ahead of time for the knowledge, 
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't believe the hype.
Originally, the "big deal" was that they incorporated a large chainwheel as well as a large wheel cog, which at the time was novel/state of the art thinking. This gearing, as such was much easier on the legs/back then simply adding a large front chain wheel (still had to crank over that tiny7-8-9 tooth (14-16-18 1/2"p.) cog. Course, the name is Kool. Yes these were raced, but so were many others. My 2c.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 8, 2015)

There are a few of us who own them and info has been scarce...so when we find some we try and share it. Also, as they share the Miami pedigree ( flying merkel etc... ) collectors like to focus on that aspect I guess. They seem to have been made well too! BUT - Bri is correct in that there are so many TOC makes and fantastic bikes.... It is so hard to choose. Still attempting to get mine on the road - I also see there are still quite a few Racycles on the Bay at the moment that have not been selling. Not sure what bicycle cabe members would think of as the pinnacle for their collections?????



Robertriley said:


> I have been seeing a lot of hype around Racycle bicycles.  Please forgive me for asking...but whats the driving factor?  I do love the HUGE chainring and I think that is pretty cool but most of them don't have the huge one.   What did these sell for at the TOC?  Were these a product of a bigger brand, like a cars or motorcycles manufacture.  I'm a ballooner guy but love all this two wheel rides and I'm just trying to figure it out.
> 
> Thank you ahead of time for the knowledge,
> Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Unless its a Pacemaker (really big chain ring) they don't hold anything for me. Kinda like the Harley/Indian/Merkel thing. Most of these bikes aren't really anything special except for the motorcycle affiliation. I still want a Harley though! V/r Shawn


----------



## Duchess (Jan 8, 2015)

I was wondering about them, too. They do look really cool and I suspect they were well-made, but it's tough to tell from pictures. I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship and technical details of my Iver Johnson, which I had heard before was a well-built bike, but owning one, you see just how nice it is. Some things survive the ages out of luck, some out of appreciation for their quality. Besides the general ravages of time, to make it through two world wars, the Great Depression, scrap drives, and the highly effective post war marketing brain washing of planned obsolescence in appreciable numbers says to me that either they made millions of them or they were quality.


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2015)

Too each their own. I buy what I like. I'm sure everyone does. I like Racycles. I've owned a few. Don't have any now. But that could change.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Jan 8, 2015)

The TOC bikes are my favorites.  The first time I saw a Racycle Pacemaker I was intrigued by the big chainwheel, and I think the curvy bars are pretty sexy, too.  I agree that everyone has their individual favorites - for me I just like the way they look.  Mine will be better when it has matching tires and no twine on the back wheel!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2015)

I LOVE the HUGE  chainwheels


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 8, 2015)

I love my Miami Racycles. These pics were taken early last year, before installing the correct Racycle chains on them.




The chainring on this frame is not a Racycle...but I have the correct one.







I also love my Miami Merkel


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 8, 2015)

1904


----------



## Wcben (Jan 8, 2015)

I fell for mine when I was probably about 12, she had just been discovered and was receiving a "rattle-can" restoration... Ive owned it since I was 23.... Im almost 51 now, I just started finding good information about it starting about 3-4 years ago namely thanks to the CABE..... What got me when I first saw her was all the wood.... Wheels and handlebars... The other thing that got me was that it was so old and had full suspension!  Due to a ton of research, I determined that mine is a 1903, she's about 1/2 way through a full, proper restoration. Not pictured are my wood drop style handlebars, the new nickle plating and wheels.  At this point, all I'm missing is a nice headbadge, a proper front hub and the "correct" stem....


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 8, 2015)

I own some Miami's and a racycle. Both bought purely by accident didn't know squat about them.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 8, 2015)

Thats a beauty!  Thats the stem I'm searching for..... You said it's a Miami...which flavor?


----------



## Iverider (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like a Hudson. Nice bike!


----------



## vuniw (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought that huge chainring was the coolest thing the first time I saw one. The flying merkel fame doesn't hurt either. Here is a pic of one of my two


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you. Oh no.. Not that road again.... I'll let someone else do the discovery on her. My guessing is always off and yes it's badged as a Hudson.  Wow thats some mighty low bars!!


----------



## Lux Low (Jan 9, 2015)

Miami's are an acquired taste after you get board with the rest, not easy to find either, Amazing Bicycles really over designed but hold and important part of bicycle history.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 9, 2015)

I think Racyles are intricate and well made machines, just that I prefer streamlined designs and I have wondered the same question with this manufacturer and all triangle based TOC 28" safety frames for that matter.
As catfish said, it is to each their own really and if you have to ask the question of what the big deal is, they aren't right for you.
Chris


----------



## vuniw (Jan 9, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> .
> As catfish said, it is to each their own really and if you have to ask the question of what the big deal is, they aren't right for you.
> Chris




Well said. This is how I feel about balloon tire bikes.. not for me


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I think Racyles are intricate and well made machines, just that I prefer streamlined designs and I have wondered the same question with this manufacturer and all triangle based TOC 28" safety frames for that matter.
> As catfish said, it is to each their own really and if you have to ask the question of what the big deal is, they aren't right for you.
> Chris




Easy Brother....I'll be the first to say that I don't know much about TOC and Schwinns bikes, it's no secret.  I don't know squat about any TOC bikes, that is way I asked the question.  Isn't that what the forum is for?   I like TOC bikes but I have been hearing a ton of chatter about the Racycle brand that I was merely asking the question.  Was it the pinnacle of TOC bikes?  Was it the best made?  Was it mainly a race bike?  Was it more expensive than most other bike of it's time?  I wasn't talking crap when I asked it, look at the first post.  I just want to know more.  Chris, I have asked questions about most all my bike before a purchased one, so whats the deal.  Still love ya bro...lol.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's the pinnacle of TOC bikes, but it's very popular. The enormous chainring was an attention getter for sure! I wonder how much extra weight and flex the larger drivetrain components add? There are a number of well built TOC brands out there. As far as quality, I prefer the Iver brand. Just a nice cleanly constructed high quality bike using lots of drop forged parts (vs stamped) and seamless tubing. And parts are plentiful enough that you won't kill your wallet if you want to build a nice rider and ride the crap out of it. That said....I really would love to buy Larmo's restored Racycle!


----------



## mike j (Jan 9, 2015)

From my limited knowledge of motorcycles, and what I've gleaned from the Cabe, I think, that the attraction is in part branding. You have a great name, Miami, linked to a famous original racing motorcycle, which carried over to racing bicycles. To this day they still look cool w/ those huge chain rings, I want one !


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2015)

Krautwaggen; That said....I really would love to buy Larmo's restored Racycle![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is one I'd get but it's way outside what I would have to offer. I wouldn't mind having another TOC bike but it would have to have the HUGE ring or be shaft driven.  I love my Cleveland Lozier but it needs a friend


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 9, 2015)

The bottom brackets are a work of engineering art, but they are over hyped and stupid. Yup.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2015)

Beautiful machines, all of them! I love Racycles! Poor Lawrence! Still have that beauty? Part of the attraction for me is the branding, design, quality and most of all, I could of bought one for a good price years ago and passed. Needless to say, I have wanted one since!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok ....I love them Miami built bikes are engineering works of art. My racer a racycle


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 11, 2015)

who got the yellow one? I have never seen a nicer bike. If anyone here has one to sell please contact me. John

bookmarked


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 11, 2015)

John the yellow one is for sale.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?66483-Racyle-For-Sale


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 11, 2015)

it was sold last week on ebay


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 16, 2015)

Beware of people with "color" first names.

That's all I have to say…..


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know what the hype is I just wanted an old bike for years and finally just pulled the trigger on the tourist which was listed here a couple weeks ago I think it was the yellow recycle that made my mind up. Trying to figure out the rear cog and chain at the moment after that I am thinking about lacing velocity blunt rims to my hubs to get it on the road. I plan on a nice rider not wall art. I already have a couple kleins on the wall LOL. John Los Angeles, CA


----------

